# how can a fish seller get away with selling a sturgeon!



## statenfish (Sep 1, 2009)

i happened into a local fish store the other day and saw a very shady man selling a sturgeon to a guy with a brand new 20 gallon setup! he told the guy it wouldnt outgrow the tank and its a very good starter fish....i was amazed! of course i had to open my big mouth and in addition to blowing the sale of a 100 dollar fish i got thrown out and banned...lol.. this lack of respect for the animal or the hobbt is very upsetting to me. there has to be a solution...its almost as bad a s petco and petsmart...almost!!!!


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Report the shop to the local game authorities and let them handle it................Its probably a good thing you got thrown out, you probably wouldnt want to do business with that guy's shop after knowing he sells illegal fish and blatently lies to his customers...............I wonder if it really was some kind of wild sturgeon or some aquarium fish being sold as a sturgeon?..............Guess we will never know


----------



## statenfish (Sep 1, 2009)

believe it or not it was a real sturgeon.....those fish will never survive in captivity.. they are monsters and cold water fish to boot.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

What state are you in and do you know what kind of sturgeon? Some are illegal to sell period as they are protected. And if it isn't one of the protected species, the will most likely still need a sellers permit to sell native species. The trade and keeping of natives is tricky stuff. I'm starting a native tank, but here in WI I need to apply for a Minnow harvest license, which is only good for 30 days in specific areas. I will have to report back to the DNR on what I take. All for a couple of 2" minnows:-?. 

Contacting the local DNR would be your best option.Also I've seen some of the smaller sturgeons kept in really big koi ponds.


----------



## Phastanscottsage (Jun 29, 2009)

Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Sturgeon

I have seen sturgeon for sale on a couple websites before and also in a couple fish stores in my area... I think its ridiculous to buy one for an aquarium in your home... I didn't know they were illegal!?!?!?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Phastanscottsage said:


> Tropical Fish for Freshwater Aquariums: Sturgeon
> 
> I have seen sturgeon for sale on a couple websites before and also in a couple fish stores in my area... I think its ridiculous to buy one for an aquarium in your home... I didn't know they were illegal!?!?!?


Some are illegal, depends on species and where it comes form(wild or farm raised).


----------



## Phastanscottsage (Jun 29, 2009)

Mikaila31 said:


> Some are illegal, depends on species and where it comes form(wild or farm raised).


Fish laws are confusing! ha ha it seems the fish that are illegal always have a loophole so you can get one legally anyways


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes there are always loopholes, and not just with natives. A number of common tropical fish are endangered in there native countires, mainly do to habitate loss and overfishing. Some do even fall because of the aquarium trade, the celestial peral daino iwas one of the recent species. Much of there habitat has been damaged. But because almost all these species we see in the stores are tank bred now, they can be sold for a few dollars.


----------

